# 4600 Acre Deer Hunting Lease Available In The Low County Of South Carolina



## Lady Buck Ridge (Sep 16, 2004)

If anyone is interested in a 4600 Acre Deer Hunting Lease In The Low County Of S.C. you can contact me. This just became available and it is located in Colleton County on HWY. 61 near the Edisto River. The price is $8.00 an acre. Only serious inquires please. 

Lady Buck Ridge
sheryl@buckridge.net


----------



## Lady Buck Ridge (Sep 21, 2004)

This is a really good opportunity for those interested in starting your own club!


----------



## tarbaby (Dec 23, 2004)

*4600 acre lease*

I am currently hunting in S.C and have for 17 yrs. I want to start my own club, mostly with family members. Can you please give me more information on how this land or a number to speak with someone about this land.
Thanks
P.S. You may also call me at 904 445-8206 or 904 292-9815 after 5pm.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 28, 2004)

Great area  down that way, really swampy.  If I still lived in SC it would only be about 30 minutes from my old house on 61.


----------

